# Looking For Gift Cards!



## Jim Longan (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes! I said, Gift Cards! My heart is with Hot Wheels, but, I like to collect Gift Cards and I now have over 7,000 cards from various stores! I'm looking for cards from stores other than Wal Mart and Target (except from different countries), and also cards from different countries! Any help will be greatly appreciated! Thanx.........JIM:wave:


----------



## mr blonde (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello i could get some from asda in england and any where else ,mark:wave:


----------



## Jim Longan (Jan 10, 2005)

*Gift Cards!*

Hey Mark: Thanx so much for the reply! That would be fantastic if you could do that! You can let me know what it would take to get them here to California! I'm sorry for taking so long to respond, but, my daughter and I are very involved in Martial Arts and have been super busy with Demos and Tournaments! I will really appreciate any cards that you can get! Thank you so much!!!!:wave:


----------



## mr blonde (Apr 21, 2010)

*gift card ninja*

WOW what a fluke i just passed my brown belt in jujitsu ! what martial art do you train in ? well i dont think postage will be much i will pick some up at check out later i will need your address to send you stuff ,:wave:my email is com ,plus i live near blackpool so have a look around all the big shops for marks and spencer ,british home stores argos etc ,i love looking around for junk ! i collect diecast too tell you more later ,this took days to find its like a maze this hobby talk bye bye .


----------



## Jim Longan (Jan 10, 2005)

My daughter just got her Brown Belt and is now a member of the BBC (Black Belt Club), I just started and will be out for a period because of an injury that occured at a Tournament (The gentleman I was competing with was DQ'd because of his attitude and improper kick)! My daughter took second place in Sparring and a fourth place in Forms! To say that I'm very proud of her, there aren't enough words to say! The school that we are involved with is Kuk Sool Won Martial Arts! I too do Jujitsu and Karate! The whole school is based on Korean Mixed Martial Arts!
Well, any cards you can find, will be perfectly great and greatly appreciated!
Thank you so much!


----------



## mr blonde (Apr 21, 2010)

hi there posted you an email well im happy to collect you gift cards .bye bye


----------



## kevin456 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well i think your hobby is different from others that's good but i love gift cards..


----------



## Messer262 (May 9, 2012)

I have a Winchester arms branded discover rebate card. Also cabelas cards and probably a bunch of other various cards if you are interested. I'll take a look at what the wife has lying around and let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Messer262 (May 9, 2012)

Found a sun trust bank visa gift card "seasons greetings" with winter scene
Cabelas holiday gift card
Anthropologie which is pretty cool. It's all pressed paper in a little booklet that has a little notebook with pages to write wht you like on it also a tululas table card don't think we ever even used it. Still loaded with $30. Not sure if the store is even open. Got for Xmas a few years ago. 

Pm me if you are interested in them 

Also a McDonald's card someone gave my kid. Probably still loaded too.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

??WOW! Someone ELSE actually collects these? 
I've been collecting for close to 8 years now. Couldn't exactly say how many I have, well into the thousands, but some do have some real cool artwork! One of my more memorable cards (actually 3 card 'set') is some Peter Max art, was a 'limited' edition, Actually I think they were Visa gift cards, and was only able to find them for about 2 or 3 weeks. Not sure if I got any extras of what I got, but I can definitely look for the stuff out there now, and go thru mine and see what extras I do have.
I'd be MORE than happy to help you, if you could help me! Shoot me a PM anytime and we can swap info! :thumbsup:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## shaddl123 (Dec 19, 2012)

*i also want to look for gift cards*

i also want to look for gift cards, thanks for news


----------

